# Gearstick juddering when in neutral



## Lipstick69 (18 Jan 2007)

Yesterday when driving home the car started to judder badly when in neutral (stopped at lights etc.) The gearstick was shaking really badly. Disappeared whilst in gear at any speed. Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## comanche (18 Jan 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> Yesterday when driving home the car started to judder badly when in neutral (stopped at lights etc.) The gearstick was shaking really badly. Disappeared whilst in gear at any speed. Any idea what's wrong?



 Possibly not idling correctly - engine rocking on its mounts. had to hazard a guess though...


----------



## Barley (18 Jan 2007)

My car does the same. It also had a problem with dying quietly occasionally when I stopped at lights. I brought it to the garage I bought it from (reputable dealer, still under 6 month waranty) and they tightened up a few yokes in it, but couldn't tell me what it was. It's behaved a bit better since, but is still not 100%.

It's a Clio btw - 2002. I had it looked at in a Ford garage - but a Renault garage would have a computer thing that can investigate the issue more thoroughly.

Apologies for my lack of proper terminology in this post!


----------



## Lipstick69 (18 Jan 2007)

That's interesting - mine is a 2002 clio too!
I was kind of hoping that it would disappear as quickly as it appeared but I guess that's not a sensible approach!


----------



## Barley (18 Jan 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> That's interesting - mine is a 2002 clio too!
> I was kind of hoping that it would disappear as quickly as it appeared but I guess that's not a sensible approach!


 
Really?? Well, yes - that IS interesting! I plan on leaving mine into the nearest Renault garage when it needs to get serviced and get them to have a look at it then. So far it hasn't proven to be a dangerous issue, but it is very annoying, and embarrassing as people think I make a habit of cutting out when driving!


----------



## comanche (18 Jan 2007)

Barley said:


> Really?? Well, yes - that IS interesting! I plan on leaving mine into the nearest Renault garage when it needs to get serviced and get them to have a look at it then. So far it hasn't proven to be a dangerous issue, but it is very annoying, and embarrassing as people think I make a habit of cutting out when driving!



If renaults, could be an ignition coil then.. common problem


----------



## redo (18 Jan 2007)

..Engineers response... "Neutral gear removed"


----------



## Lipstick69 (22 Jan 2007)

Warning light appeared on Friday - was indeed coil. 

Walked out with 07 Renault...expensive coil!


----------



## Barley (22 Jan 2007)

Good to know Lipstick - thanks. Do you know how much it would have cost to replace the coil?

Also - best of luck with the new car - hopefully it'll behave itself!


----------



## comanche (22 Jan 2007)

Barley said:


> Good to know Lipstick - thanks. Do you know how much it would have cost to replace the coil?
> 
> Also - best of luck with the new car - hopefully it'll behave itself!



Coil cost between 40-60. Any mechanic will replace it for 20 euro - a ten minute job.


----------



## Barley (22 Jan 2007)

That's grand so - thanks!


----------



## polo9n (22 Jan 2007)

comanche said:


> Coil cost between 40-60. Any mechanic will replace it for 20 euro - a ten minute job.


where and wat exactly is a coil? is that the same as the ignition coil?


----------



## comanche (22 Jan 2007)

polo9n said:


> where and wat exactly is a coil? is that the same as the ignition coil?



Yes its an ignition coil.. where they are depends on your engine. I just know about them coz in the last year I've had 2 go on my own car and one go on my girlfriend's.

You should look at replacing them very soon after they go. Reason for it being that you are not getting proper ignition on one of the cylinders, meaning that the unspent fuel can damage your cat converter which is costly to replace


----------

